# (Question) play 9.00 pkgs on 7.50/7.55 PS4



## Darksphere92 (Dec 19, 2021)

how would i go about playing 9.00 pkgs on a 7.50/7.55 PS4, do i have to do anything different then what ive been doing to playing the old pkg games? do i have to update my PS4? or can i just install them to the 7.50/7.55 PS4 and they will work?


----------



## Darksphere92 (Dec 19, 2021)

just wondering is all.


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Dec 19, 2021)

Do you mean playing games which have a minimum firmware requirement of 9.00 on a firmware less than 9.00?

If that's the case, then from what I understand the game/ update for the game need to be backported, so that the PS4 doesn't know that the firmware on your PS4 is too low.

You can do this yourself, but there are various places where people backport games for everyone to enjoy on older firmwares.


----------



## Darksphere92 (Dec 19, 2021)

MikeyTaylorGaming said:


> Do yo mean playing games which have a minimum firmware requirement of 9.00 on a firmware less than 9.00?
> 
> If that's the case, then from what I understand the game/ update for the game need to be backported, so that the PS4 doesn't know that the firmware on your PS4 is too low.
> 
> You can do this yourself, but there are various places where people backport games for everyone to enjoy on older firmwares.


ok thanks, was just curious if the methods have changed for newer Firmware games.


----------



## Hayato213 (Dec 19, 2021)

Games has to be backported if it is possible.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 19, 2021)

Do yourself a great service and update to 9.00 theres absolutely no reason to be on 6.72-7.55 b/c 9.00 has superior stability compared to them unless for some reason you cant get a usb stick. Also you wont have to worry about backporting


----------



## viper3344 (Dec 20, 2021)

Was on 7.55 for a year.  Do yourself a favor and update.  Literally ZERO reason to be on 7xx right now


----------



## Darksphere92 (Dec 20, 2021)

i made a mistake i thought i was on 7.50 or 7.55, i was on 5.05, i updated anyway, if i screwed up oh well.


----------



## Randqalan (Dec 20, 2021)

Darksphere92 said:


> i made a mistake i thought i was on 7.50 or 7.55, i was on 5.05, i updated anyway, if i screwed up oh well.


If u updated above 5.05 just goto 9.00 almost the same now. don't 9.03 if so u are not going to be able jb any time soon


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Dec 20, 2021)

MasterJ360 said:


> Do yourself a great service and update to 9.00 theres absolutely no reason to be on 6.72-7.55 b/c 9.00 has superior stability compared to them unless for some reason you cant get a usb stick. Also you wont have to worry about backporting





viper3344 said:


> Was on 7.55 for a year.  Do yourself a favor and update.  Literally ZERO reason to be on 7xx right now


I think a lot of people like the idea of staying on a firmware like 5.05 - 7.55 purely because they believe a permanent exploit could come out that only works on older firmwares.

As for backporting, it's likely we'll still need a method of backporting games for use on FW9.00 when games that rely on newer firmwares are released. Does anyone have a link to a guide or method of backporting games for yourself? 

I've also asked this before, but is there any danger in installing a backported game/ update (For example, FFVII Remake backported for use on 5.05) on a 9.00 console? I can't see any danger, but Godreborn mentioned that it isn't recommended and I'm just looking for some reasons why!

Thanks


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 20, 2021)

1.76-7.5x should have some fresh Flatz memes incoming, but if you just want to play pirated games then updating to 9.00 is your choice. 

RIP 5.05 console.


----------



## FR0ZN (Dec 20, 2021)

KiiWii said:


> 1.76-7.5x should have some fresh Flatz memes incoming, but if you just want to play pirated games then updating to 9.00 is your choice.
> 
> RIP 5.05 console.


I heard the news - but what will be possible with it? There are conflicting reports.


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 20, 2021)

FR0ZN said:


> I heard the news - but what will be possible with it? There are conflicting reports.


Getting the keys on your own console means decryption. Not a lot more. And certainly not CFW.

Edit: one interesting thing would be possible decryption of legit PKG’s with <=your installed FW version.


----------



## chocoboss (Dec 20, 2021)

7.02 user here I was near to Update to 9.00 but with the new vulnerability found on SAMU we might have something really nice coming ( no perma cfw but pkgi for PS4 for example )

Also the 9.0 exploit might be ported to lower FW so maybe we will also have stable jb


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 20, 2021)

chocoboss said:


> 7.02 user here I was near to Update to 9.00 but with the new vulnerability found on SAMU we might have something really nice coming ( no perma cfw but pkgi for PS4 for example )


As always wait  it out until you can decide between the two options. If you update now you have no options.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 20, 2021)

MikeyTaylorGaming said:


> I think a lot of people like the idea of staying on a firmware like 5.05 - 7.55 purely because they believe a permanent exploit could come out that only works on older firmwares.
> 
> As for backporting, it's likely we'll still need a method of backporting games for use on FW9.00 when games that rely on newer firmwares are released. Does anyone have a link to a guide or method of backporting games for yourself?
> 
> ...


Permanent exploit as in coldboot is false hope. Its the same issue with the Switch lots of ppl would stay on old FW's thinking there would be a permanent solution, but in reality they are missing out on new content over something that may never happen.
5.05 on the other hand has a very good reason to stay on it, not just b/c of its stability, but the vast majority of homebrew support resides on that FW more so than others.
The reason everyone is suggesting the OP to update to 9.00 is b/c 7.55 has the worst exploit stability. Its not worth waiting for a coldboot when you have rest mode to keep the ps4 in cfw.

I personally don't recommend back-porting games yourself as its a trial & error sort of thing I used to do it myself when I was on 5.05, but got tired of failed attempts and just updated to 6.72 when it was the latest cfw. But if you have to use a BP game b/c your on a lower firmware there are sites that have them for download, but most of the time its a waiting game b/c you have to wait for someone to actually BP the games or updates.

All the more reason to be on 9.00 so you dont have to wait for a downgrade patch
I never had any save data issues with BP games, so I can't really speak on that.


----------



## Nagi2020 (Dec 20, 2021)

chocoboss said:


> 7.02 user here I was near to Update to 9.00 but with the new vulnerability found on SAMU we might have something really nice coming ( no perma cfw but pkgi for PS4 for example )
> 
> Also the 9.0 exploit might be ported to lower FW so maybe we will also have stable jb


 Hoping the lower firmware is 8.74 as the PlayStation I have can't seem to update to 9.00 because of the daughter board on the blue ray drive.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 20, 2021)

Nagi2020 said:


> Hoping the lower firmware is 8.74 as the PlayStation I have can't seem to update to 9.00 because of the daughter board on the blue ray drive.


you might have a problem.  the only firmware I've heard of incoming is 7.02, updating to, when you can't update due to the bd.


----------



## Nagi2020 (Dec 20, 2021)

godreborn said:


> you might have a problem.  the only firmware I've heard of incoming is 7.02, updating to, when you can't update due to the bd.


Yeah, unfortunately it really seems that way unless someone does work on an noBD exploit that can help me get out from under 8.74 to 9.00.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 20, 2021)

it may be the webkit that's the issue, since I know the kernel exploit works on even 5.05.  that web kit is what causes those dreaded memory errors.  I guess they're afraid that something could go wrong.  I don't know if 8.xx can use the 9.00 exploit, both web and kernel.  it can probably do the kernel one, but I don't know about the webkit.


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Dec 21, 2021)

MasterJ360 said:


> Permanent exploit as in coldboot is false hope. Its the same issue with the Switch lots of ppl would stay on old FW's thinking there would be a permanent solution, but in reality they are missing out on new content over something that may never happen.
> 5.05 on the other hand has a very good reason to stay on it, not just b/c of its stability, but the vast majority of homebrew support resides on that FW more so than others.
> The reason everyone is suggesting the OP to update to 9.00 is b/c 7.55 has the worst exploit stability. Its not worth waiting for a coldboot when you have rest mode to keep the ps4 in cfw.
> 
> ...


Yeah I just think that's what a lot of people are waiting for, despite it being unlikely.

Thanks for the reply there. My actual question is:

Can I install backported games/ updates without it causing an issue to my system, as I'm on FW9.00 but most PKGs I come across have been backported as like you said, 5.05 is like the golden FW.

Would appreciate help with that, I can't seem to get a clear yes, no or here's why anywhere! Thanks!


----------



## godreborn (Dec 21, 2021)

MikeyTaylorGaming said:


> Yeah I just think that's what a lot of people are waiting for, despite it being unlikely.
> 
> Thanks for the reply there. My actual question is:
> 
> ...


it shouldn't hurt the system.


----------



## arabtm (Dec 21, 2021)

MikeyTaylorGaming said:


> Yeah I just think that's what a lot of people are waiting for, despite it being unlikely.
> 
> Thanks for the reply there. My actual question is:
> 
> ...


I tried installing backported patch, and it installed as usual in FW 900, and the game version shows the same as the patch version. so far, I don't see any issue.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 21, 2021)

MikeyTaylorGaming said:


> Yeah I just think that's what a lot of people are waiting for, despite it being unlikely.
> 
> Thanks for the reply there. My actual question is:
> 
> ...


hmm not sure why you would need a backported game on 9.00 to begin with, but the only complaint ive heard about BP games is that they could have an issue with creating save data. Ofc this was an issue when BP was still in its infant phase when devs were trying to test out their Backporting tools. However I do have a few BP games installed already before I updated to 9.00 and they still work fine. You wont ever get a clear answer b/c that issue isn't a generalized problem. Since your on 9.00 you  should just ignore backported games anyway they are meant for lower FW's.


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Dec 21, 2021)

MasterJ360 said:


> hmm not sure why you would need a backported game on 9.00 to begin with, but the only complaint ive heard about BP games is that they could have an issue with creating save data. Ofc this was an issue when BP was still in its infant phase when devs were trying to test out their Backporting tools. However I do have a few BP games installed already before I updated to 9.00 and they still work fine. You wont ever get a clear answer b/c that issue isn't a generalized problem. Since your on 9.00 you  should just ignore backported games anyway they are meant for lower FW's.


I don't need one, but because of how popular older firmware is I find it difficult to find patches and occasionally games that aren't backported. That's why I was wondering


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 21, 2021)

MikeyTaylorGaming said:


> I don't need one, but because of how popular older firmware is I find it difficult to find patches and occasionally games that aren't backported. That's why I was wondering


 Some games will get a backport in due time, but as I said in my previous comment its a waiting game. This alone is a good enough reason to be on 9.00 unless your a 5.05 user some ppl will lose their patience for a patch. If you go to those erm.. piracy sites the majority of the comment section are ppl on 5.05/6.72/7.02 begging for a backport.
The 1 game I could never play up until now was Atlier Ryza 2. That game was only playable for 7.55FW, but it did get a 5.05 backport. Unfortunately 6.72/7.02 users never got a patch for it.
There will always be folks who think jumping to a new FW is ridiculous, but not this time 9.00 is worth every jump of the way for obvious reasons.


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Dec 21, 2021)

MasterJ360 said:


> Some games will get a backport in due time, but as I said in my previous comment its a waiting game. This alone is a good enough reason to be on 9.00 unless your a 5.05 user some ppl will lose their patience for a patch. If you go to those erm.. piracy sites the majority of the comment section are ppl on 5.05/6.72/7.02 begging for a backport.
> The 1 game I could never play up until now was Atlier Ryza 2. That game was only playable for 7.55FW, but it did get a 5.05 backport. Unfortunately 6.72/7.02 users never got a patch for it.
> There will always be folks who think jumping to a new FW is ridiculous, but not this time 9.00 is worth every jump of the way for obvious reasons.


I'm not sure if you're still misunderstanding me sorry ahaha

I am on FW9.00
I don't need backports
I can only find backports
That's why I asked if I can use backported games on FW9.00, even though I don't need them
Does that make sense?


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 21, 2021)

MikeyTaylorGaming said:


> I'm not sure if you're still misunderstanding me sorry ahaha
> 
> I am on FW9.00
> I don't need backports
> ...


If your only finding backports then your probably searching on the wrong site. All I can say is keep searching ps4 games on google Im definitely not having that issue


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Dec 21, 2021)

Fair enough, I shall continue the search. Struggling though to be honest!


----------



## Stinkytree7 (Dec 26, 2021)

im on 9.0 fw and i cant play games that require 9.00 firmware like, nicktoons brawl, cod cold war and away the survival series. i updated from 7.51 to 9.0 in hopes of not having to wait for backports and i still get the cannot use this content error.


----------



## Jordanmajody (Jan 3, 2022)

Hi guys,my name is Jordan...I'm only 15 years old and i do not have much experience in this jailbreaking stuff...I took my ps to a pro for jailbreaking and he told me i was lucky coz i was on 9.00.I just found out how to download games for it and i found that there are 6.72 games,7.55,9.00 etc but most of the cool games i want to play are listed under firmware 7.55...I just wanted to kindly ask whether i can play 7.55 firmware games on my 9.00 exploited system.


----------



## Tomato123 (Jan 3, 2022)

Jordanmajody said:


> Hi guys,my name is Jordan...I'm only 15 years old and i do not have much experience in this jailbreaking stuff...I took my ps to a pro for jailbreaking and he told me i was lucky coz i was on 9.00.I just found out how to download games for it and i found that there are 6.72 games,7.55,9.00 etc but most of the cool games i want to play are listed under firmware 7.55...I just wanted to kindly ask whether i can play 7.55 firmware games on my 9.00 exploited system.


Basically any game currently released is able to be played on a 9.00 system. As long as the firmware required is 9.00 or below then you are fine. 7.55 games will work, as with other firmware versions.


----------



## Jordanmajody (Jan 3, 2022)

Tomato123 said:


> Basically any game currently released is able to be played on a 9.00 system. As long as the firmware required is 9.00 or below then you are fine. 7.55 games will work, as with other firmware versions.


Thanks, perfect news.


----------



## Jordanmajody (Jan 9, 2022)

Hey guys,does any one have a link to easy pkg extractor for 9.00 exploited system.


----------



## jjjwelch (Jan 14, 2022)

Nagi2020 said:


> Hoping the lower firmware is 8.74 as the PlayStation I have can't seem to update to 9.00 because of the daughter board on the blue ray drive


Do you have soldering experience? if its a slim its usually a small fuse on the main board, especially if you have no eject or insert reaction from the console. On the phat versions there was a trick to getting the console to update, but i'm not sure if that method still works.


----------



## sammydude (Jan 15, 2022)

MikeyTaylorGaming said:


> Do you mean playing games which have a minimum firmware requirement of 9.00 on a firmware less than 9.00?
> 
> If that's the case, then from what I understand the game/ update for the game need to be backported, so that the PS4 doesn't know that the firmware on your PS4 is too low.
> 
> You can do this yourself, but there are various places where people backport games for everyone to enjoy on older firmwares.


Nice!


----------



## Nagi2020 (Jan 26, 2022)

jjjwelch said:


> Do you have soldering experience? if its a slim its usually a small fuse on the main board, especially if you have no eject or insert reaction from the console. On the phat versions there was a trick to getting the console to update, but i'm not sure if that method still works.



I have an phat not an slim. I also have another phat that was 4.74 I think, I got that updated to 5.05 and JB through an exploit/trick to work around the NoBD issue. I did swap but it still didn't work despite having successful swaps with the wrong chip  however the JB one can read and play disc now without issue due to the JB.


----------

